# Trend Airshield



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

I am considering a personal wood dust respiration system. I find Walnut dust, as well and many types of wood sanding dust are starting to affect my breathing and causing nasal congestion.

I have found some information regarding the 'Trend Air Shield' system. I find the headgear weighs 1.7 lbs with one battery. A battery is said to last 4 hours. However, if you wish, you caninstall two batteries, [more weight] and work for 8 hours.

Is this system any good? I use tri-focal glasses. Can I use them under the hood? Is the face shield free of distortion? Is the motor noise at acceptable levels?

I previously heard a comment from a person complaining of the weight ofthis [or a similar] system. Are there other systems available? Can I get a battery pack a place on my belt that will remove some of the weight [and thus fatigue] on my neck?

I would like to get some feed back on this system and any other systems currently on the market.
Thanks
Ira


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I like to know also Ira. So I'l hang around for a while!


----------

